
Another Y Combinator clone, in Lexington, KY - ksvs
http://www.awesomeinc.org/
======
psyklic
Sounds a little suspicious --

"During the first week each participant will be oriented to their living
space, office/work space, ... and _reality TV crew and cameras_." (emphasis
added)

~~~
pavelludiq
"reality TV crew and cameras."

I thought the rock star thing was a metaphor :D

------
tdavis
All the tables on the actual page (<http://www.sfenitydev.com/AwesomeInc/>)
makes me think they used Arc; talk about amateur hour! ;)

But seriously... a broken dotNuke layout _in a frame_? Exactly who are they
trying to attract here, web developers from 1995?

~~~
maxklein
You have solved the first puzzle and proven yourself worthy! Now solve the
problem of finding investors for them, and you shall perhaps be accepted into
the program...

~~~
tdavis
This seems like a case of "Even if I win, I lose."

------
vaksel
I like the name but I wouldn't really call it a clone, to be a clone they need
to actually be launched. They don't even have any investors now. + Kentucky?
How many people would move to Kentucky for a summer to develop a web based
product?

~~~
tritchey
For most of Kentucky, I'd probably agree, but Lexington is actually a very
nice city. I lived there for a few years while my wife was getting her PhD at
UK. There is a LOT of money knocking around the area, mostly around horses,
but it filters down into the entire feel of the city. UK also has a pretty
vibrant tech community. Obviously it is no Boston or Palo Alto, but I'd move
back there in a heart-beat.

------
dangrover
The site doesn't seem to work very well.

